# About womens asses



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There is a new study about women and how they feel about their asses, the results were pretty interesting:

30% of women think their ass is too fat............

10% of women think their ass is too skinny......

The remaining 60% say they don't care, they love him, he's a good man, and they wouldn't trade him for the world


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i dont realy care if a gal has a big butt lol if they have a big butt then most likely they have big bust, small butt is smaller bust etc. to me its more about their hair  if its an all natural honeycomb blonde haired gal then =P~ its rare to find a woman with that hair collor thats not dyed . well their is this one gal last saturday i was checking her hair and face out and she gave me the evil eye stair she tought i was checking out her bust


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you actually read Don's entire post?  :lol:


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i read it but didnt understand most of it :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG that's even funnier than the joke! Hey Kenneth are you blond?:lol::lol::-\"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

ANNA...........I agree.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you, Kenneth, for a good laugh.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This must have been my most recent thread that was to deep? Got a smiley of a shaking head?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> i read it but didnt understand most of it :lol:



](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

All you need to know about Men and Women is: Men are stupid and Women are crazy-

-George Carlin.


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

Two things my grandpa told me to always remember;

1. God gave man just enough blood to run one head at a time.

2. Never trust anything that(I'll save the rest for a later time when I know my audience better)


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

James Downey said:


> All you need to know about Men and Women is: Men are stupid and Women are crazy-
> 
> -George Carlin.


 Isnt that the truth


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> i dont realy care if a gal has a big butt lol if they have a big butt then most likely they have big bust, small butt is smaller bust etc. to me its more about their hair  if its an all natural honeycomb blonde haired gal then =P~ its rare to find a woman with that hair collor thats not dyed . well their is this one gal last saturday i was checking her hair and face out and she gave me the evil eye stair she tought i was checking out her bust


You've been inbred, haven't you ??


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Inbred?
Isn't the proper term linebred?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kdOKk7XAHY


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> You've been inbred, haven't you ??


Too funny=D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In the South, we call them; family breeders. 

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Family breeders LOL :mrgreen:

Brad, I believe over your side of the water many of them sport a scar on the neck. You know.. where the second head is removed at birth ?

Randy, I never heard of folks being line bred,, only inbred, maybe you lot line breed in your patch ?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Family breeders LOL :mrgreen:
> 
> Brad, I believe over your side of the water many of them sport a scar on the neck. You know.. where the second head is removed at birth ?
> 
> Randy, I never heard of folks being line bred,, only inbred, maybe you lot line breed in your patch ?


Only one scar thats rare!!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Nah, almost everyone in this part of the world is just like most of the rest of the Americas, Heinz-57.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Or in other terms, outcrossings, is the right word I believe.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

To go along with the flow

There was a wedding celebration. Banjo pickin, fiddle playing, moonshine.....the whole works. The newlyweds finally headed farther up the mountain to their honeymoon cabin.

A few hours ,later, there was a knock on the door at the grooms folks cabin. His dad answered the door and, surprised to see is newly wedded son, asked why he wasn't up putting a big smile on his newly weds face. Sons says, "Just can't do it dad, my wife is a virgin!!"

Dad says, "OMG!!! Come on in!! You did right son, if she ain't good enough for her own family, she sure isn't good enough for ours!!! :wink:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Aint got no jokes.
Got some music that helps capture some of the American mystic though (blasts from the past):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4Fgh0KW_4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDSSGyPurmE&feature=related


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ahh yes, an early picture of Mick, without his walker, ha ha. He still rocks. 

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> Aint got no jokes.
> Got some music that helps capture some of the American mystic though (blasts from the past):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4Fgh0KW_4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDSSGyPurmE&feature=related


I dont get yr choices, dunno who sister sledge is but the first vid doesnt contain a single american????


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yo, ya caught it Peter.
Not a single American Indian of any tribe in that vid.
Now ya know what the America's are, from the far northern regions of the Yukon to the southern tip of Argentina hardly any of us are any more than Heinz-57.
Now we're just trying to figure it out is all.

Kumbia and all that sh*t.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WninWFtO0Gg


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> You've been inbred, haven't you ??


i'm not really, my father is :razz: long story we inheiret mean [email protected]@ aggressive temper :evil: ohh we like to fist fight.. i look like my great great grandpa he was 7-8 ft tall


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

what u get when u live with 2 woman in a house?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

On your ass in the the street and no bank account.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> i'm not really, my father is :razz: long story we inheiret mean [email protected]@ aggressive temper :evil: ohh we like to fist fight.. i look like my great great grandpa he was 7-8 ft tall


Only your father ? :-k

I remember you posted a pic of yourself on a bike a while back, you looked kinda,, well,,, malnourished :-D you did look tall though!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Only your father ? :-k
> 
> I remember you posted a pic of yourself on a bike a while back, you looked kinda,, well,,, malnourished :-D you did look tall though!


tall and skiny  i cant gain weight like other people usely 1-2 lbs then i loose it again


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> On your ass in the the street and no bank account.


 a nightmare and a migrane headache ^that too ](*,)


----------

